#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Marketing Strategies >  >  Why is online marketing increasingly preferred over offline marketing?

## Lorraine

Hi all,

There are multiple reasons for the increase of online marketing over offline marketing.


The online tools for marketing are SEO, Hosting, and Web Development.The number of leads generated is extraordinary compared to the very expensive offline marketing initiatives.One can reach a huge and diverse audience online and can even set a worldwide target.Its not only possible but also super-easy to make corrections in live campaigns in Digital Marketing in real-time. Optimization-on-the-go is finally a reality, thanks to Digital Marketing.There are essentially no geographical boundaries when it comes to using online marketing platforms.Digital Marketing feeds and thrives on consumer behaviour analytics. Never before brands had so much meaningful and actionable data available to them for drawing real insights to base their marketing budget on.Everything is measurable and track-able in Digital Marketing. Marketers are able to measure and improve upon Return-on-Investment.

Do you guys know more reasons for this?

Thank you!

----------

